

Hacker breaks into Twitter accounts of Britney Spears and Ashton Kutcher - noor420
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article6205367.ece

======
gmazzola
It could have been worse, fortunately. The attacker broke into a Twitter
admin's Yahoo account, and used that information to gain access to the Twitter
admin CP. Very little was compromised. You can see screenshots of the Control
Panel here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/what-twitter-looks-like-
for-t...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-twitter-looks-like-for-twitter-
employees-screenshots-2009-4)

